# What type of filter media for planted tank



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

my tank is 200 gallon and will be planted. i bought a fluval FX5 from a member here, and i don't know what kind of filter media to load it with for a planted tank.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

chrispeck said:


> my tank is 200 gallon and will be planted. i bought a fluval FX5 from a member here, and i don't know what kind of filter media to load it with for a planted tank.


I recommend you not use a filter. Just let the plants condition the tank.

but that's just my .02


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

well, the tank will not be planted enough to support the fish, i think. My plan is to do it little by little, besides, i already bought the filter. what do you think about just using the foamy things and filter floss, but no charcoal or other type of media?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Others will have to speak to the filter.

My concern is the filter will remove the nutrients for the plants. Not enough to kill the plants but they will probably not grow fast as they would otherwise.

It also does not take tons of plants to make a large difference in a tank. I add lots just to make sure the tank is plant conditioned. But if you add enough plants to make it look nice the tank will probably do just fine.


my .02


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a fx5 all 3 chambers are filled with ceramic bio rings, no AC no filter pads. If you use the FX5 filter pads they will slow the flow down a lot and you will have to change them like every 7 days.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You referring to the outer foam pads for each basket or the polishing pads, or both? The outer pads, although I used them, never really did too much for me, but I liked the polishing pads. When you see how much stuff they collect, you're happy they are there, or I feel that way anyway.

You could go about 3wks without it affecting flow too much. I went 6wks when I first cycled my 125g and didn't have any issues at all. Flow was still the same.

I would look into the Eheim media...the mech and bio stuff. It will work just fine in the FX5. Very expensive. Cost $150 to fill an Eheim 2080.


----------



## chrispeck (Oct 24, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> You referring to the outer foam pads for each basket or the polishing pads, or both? The outer pads, although I used them, never really did too much for me, but I liked the polishing pads. When you see how much stuff they collect, you're happy they are there, or I feel that way anyway.
> 
> You could go about 3wks without it affecting flow too much. I went 6wks when I first cycled my 125g and didn't have any issues at all. Flow was still the same.
> 
> I would look into the Eheim media...the mech and bio stuff. It will work just fine in the FX5. Very expensive. *Cost $150 to fill an Eheim 2080*.


ouch, at 150 bux how long does it last.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It could last a couple of years I'm guessing. I've only owned one for about 1 month now, so really can't say. The Fluval stuff could last just as long I assume.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Seachem Purigen w/ some foam and bio. Excellent results.


----------

